# would like to move to Hurghada



## USAnyc (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello. this is my first post here.... would like to say how much I love this site and all the valuable info and how friendly everyone to one another.

i have an Egyptian husband and 2 boys the age of 5 and 4 ... we have a small business in cairo that my brother in law is in charge of. my husband goes to Egypt at least twice a year lane: ... we were thinking of moving to Hurghda because we hear it's a great place and very sunny and we all love the water. we make about $1200 a month . will that be enough if we live like the locals? we want to send the kids to National school so they can learn arabic and maybe a little islam. how are the shops and the hospitals there. and do they sale organic food? is it cheaper in cairo, we have an apt in rehab city>

thank you


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I live 24km north of Hurghada in a private town called El Gouna. There is a wonderful hospital here in El Gouna, I only visited the Nile Hospital in Hurghada once and was very impressed.

Shops are great and about 20km south of Hurghada is a shopping mall called Senzo. You can buy organic vegetables.

No experience of schools although everyone speaks very highly of El Gouna school but I believe it is expensive?

There are websites for El Gouna school and hospital. Not sure about Hurghada.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

USAnyc said:


> Hello. this is my first post here.... would like to say how much I love this site and all the valuable info and how friendly everyone to one another.
> 
> i have an Egyptian husband and 2 boys the age of 5 and 4 ... we have a small business in cairo that my brother in law is in charge of. my husband goes to Egypt at least twice a year lane: ... we were thinking of moving to Hurghda because we hear it's a great place and very sunny and we all love the water. we make about $1200 a month . will that be enough if we live like the locals? we want to send the kids to National school so they can learn arabic and maybe a little islam. how are the shops and the hospitals there. and do they sale organic food? is it cheaper in cairo, we have an apt in rehab city>
> 
> thank you


Hi and welcome to the forum....but can't fully understand why you are asking these questions when your husband is egyptian as he better than anyone should be able to find out all the answers for you. Shops are mainly tourist shops but if you go to dahar which is the old city you will find an egyptian market which is cheap...there are also supermarkets such as Metro,Abu Ashra and Spinneys.Hospitals...many of them including a government one.Hurghada is a tourist area and most of the beaches are owned by the hotels and will charge you to use them,there are public beaches which are mainly used by the egyptians but they are dirty.Don't know a great deal about schools apart from the fact that national schools are pretty grim.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

We have several posts about schools, search the forum for "school Hurghada", you will find more. I can't recommend an Egyptian school, the system is not comparable to the English system. Also physical punishment is not uncommon. The school types are: national, language school, international school. 
$1200 is not that much, specially if you also have to pay rent from it! There are also groups on Facebook for renting in Hurghada, check it out, rent starts from LE1500 for smaller flats/apartments.


----------



## USAnyc (Apr 25, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum....but can't fully understand why you are asking these questions when your husband is egyptian as he better than anyone should be able to find out all the answers for you. Shops are mainly tourist shops but if you go to dahar which is the old city you will find an egyptian market which is cheap...there are also supermarkets such as Metro,Abu Ashra and Spinneys.Hospitals...many of them including a government one.Hurghada is a tourist area and most of the beaches are owned by the hotels and will charge you to use them,there are public beaches which are mainly used by the egyptians but they are dirty.Don't know a great deal about schools apart from the fact that national schools are pretty grim.


My husband and I have never been there before ... It's like living in NYC and wants info on Texas 
Thanks for your help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum..

Yes your income would probably cover if you lived like a local... but would you really want to? 
Do you want to live in an apartment with no airconditioning, no lift, no internet, no tv other than Arabic? No going to Cilantro for a coffee.
Wearing cheap shoddy clothes and shoes.
There is also the culture element.. if you live in a poor area your husband will be expected by all the neighbours to keep you in line and for you to live as a poor Egyptian wife...and the pressure on him will be great. It will be much easier for your husband to adjust.. he can sit in the coffee shop with his new neighbours but what will you do?

Schools.. fact.. no Egyptian wants their child to go to a state school.. Learning Islam..there is no such thing as a little bit.. don't forget who is in power here.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

If you have never been there before, than I suggest to go first on a holiday!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There will be more instability in the economy over the next period, might be something to consider before doing a permanent move.


----------



## USAnyc (Apr 25, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum..
> 
> Yes your income would probably cover if you lived like a local... but would you really want to?
> Do you want to live in an apartment with no airconditioning, no lift, no internet, no tv other than Arabic? No going to Cilantro for a coffee.
> ...


We own an apt in rehab - so we will live Locals in a nice area


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

And in Hurghada?


----------



## xpatredsea (May 4, 2013)

USAnyc said:


> Hello. this is my first post here.... would like to say how much I love this site and all the valuable info and how friendly everyone to one another.
> 
> i have an Egyptian husband and 2 boys the age of 5 and 4 ... we have a small business in cairo that my brother in law is in charge of. my husband goes to Egypt at least twice a year lane: ... we were thinking of moving to Hurghda because we hear it's a great place and very sunny and we all love the water. we make about $1200 a month . will that be enough if we live like the locals? we want to send the kids to National school so they can learn arabic and maybe a little islam. how are the shops and the hospitals there. and do they sale organic food? is it cheaper in cairo, we have an apt in rehab city>
> 
> thank you


So for a family of 4, you can live okay off 7000le/month in a decent part of Hurghada easily. New modern flats in El Kawther start around 2000le/month furnished, if you spend a little more, you may be able to get one with a shared swimming pool. You can live near the supermarkets, hospitals, and school. You would have to put yourself on a tight budget, perhaps even take another jobs just to supplement the income you're receiving, especially because even the National schools run about 8000le/year.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

But for heavens sake avoid the national achools the level of education is very poor - the standard of teaching is exceptionally poor!


----------

